# 3 ترانيم جداد لمريم بطرس



## anton_2012 (16 مايو 2009)

جايبلكم 3 ترانيم جدا للمرنمه الجميله مريم بطرس
التلات ترانيم اجمل من بعض
الاولى والتانيه ددويتو مع امرنم ذو الاحساس العالى مايكل لبيب
والاتالته لمريم لوحدها اسمها انا بنتهى
حكايه


احلام عمرى وسنينى
من هنا

http://www.ziddu.com/download/4775208/D-CD-2a7lam3omrywsneny.mp3.html



الترنيمه التانيه
كان القرار قرارى
من هنا

http://www.ziddu.com/download/4722945/ElKararKrari.mp3.html






الترنيمه التالته
انا بنتهى
من هنا
http://www.ziddu.com/download/4775309/D-CD-mariamyaome.mp3.html









اذكرونى فى صلاتكم
جندى مجند
anton_2012


----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2009)




----------



## lovely dove (17 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااااا كتير علي الترانيم 
ربنا يعوض تعبك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مايو 2009)

ميررررررسى على الترانيم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## anton_2012 (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا لمروركم واشكر ربنا انهم عجبوكم


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتيييير _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## anton_2012 (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لمرورك ياتونى


----------



## kiromaher (11 يونيو 2009)

شكرا بجد


----------



## anton_2012 (13 يونيو 2009)

الفو ياكيرو ويارب يكونوا عجبوك


----------



## anton_2012 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

salvation قال:


> _شكرا كتيييير _
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​





شكرا لمرورك الغالى


----------



## دميانة ملاك (17 سبتمبر 2013)

سلام الرب معكم ومعنا آمين

السيرفرات مش شغالة وأنا محتاجة أنزل الترنيمة دي ضروري 

لو تسمحوا حد يرفعها تاني

هي موجودة على الرابط ده بس لا أستطيع تنزيلها


http://www.ziddu.com/download/4775208/D-CD-2a7lam3omrywsneny.mp3.html


ممكن أي حد يتكرم و ينزلها من الرابط و يرفعها على سيرفر سهل التحميل منه

وشكرا

الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## waseem_elking (17 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا على الترانيم ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## دميانة ملاك (17 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن أي حد يتعب و يرفع الترانيم دي على سيرفر تاني لو تسمحوا علشان مش عارفين ننزلهم من ziddu


----------

